# connect laptop to DVR DVD recorder?



## thomasedwin (Jun 30, 2013)

I ordered a new Magnavox DVR DVD recorder from walmart online for my mother because her VCR died. My question is, How do I connect my acer laptop to the device so that I can feed online streaming movies into the recorder? Not to record streaming movies so much as to watch the streaming movies on the TV connected to the recorder? She has a old analog TV That doesn't have HDMI inputs to connect a laptop and she doesn't want to get a new digital TV until the one she has takes a crap. It has a cable in connection and the 3 RCA jacks to connect the DVR DVD recorder. I haven't received the recorder yet but the description says it has a DV input to connect other devices to it like a video camera but it doesn't say what kind of plug the DV input has. I currently have a digital TV that when I want to watch streaming movies I just plug in a HDMI to the TV and watch what I want. Is there a way to connect my laptop to the DVR DVD recorder so I can watch streaming movies on her old analog TV? Is there a HDMI input on DVR DVD recorders or do I need to get some kind of special adapter plug or cable to do this? I want to be able to just plug in my laptop and watch movies streaming.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Wait until you get the new box and see what it takes.


----------

